# Glass Lillie pipe DIY



## aychamo (Jun 27, 2004)

Hey .. That looks really nice! How far away are we from being able to purchase this? And how much are we looking at spending?


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

What is it used for????


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 5, 2003)

From all the feedback I have been getting from forums, it might be better to make them myself so that I can sell them for less. If I made a large order I could sell them for $30. They seem easy to make, just need to learn a new skill, and then I could sell them for less. Maybe make a kit that includes intake, outlet pipe, clear tubbing and clear suction cups.


----------



## aychamo (Jun 27, 2004)

Get on the ball!! 

I would love a kit that has the intake and outlet, tubing and suction cups. .... You want to sell that prototype?


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 5, 2003)

Some pictures with them installed,


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Seems like a fragile thing to hang over the rim of your tank. I'd be worried to break it in no time...


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

Wasserpest said:


> Seems like a fragile thing to hang over the rim of your tank. I'd be worried to break it in no time...


Same here.


----------



## FiberCon (May 22, 2004)

Wasserpest said:


> Seems like a fragile thing to hang over the rim of your tank. I'd be worried to break it in no time...


Why? Most tanks are made of glass...

Of course, you'd need to be more careful with it than with standard plastic outlets, but good glass can be pretty strong.


----------



## corigan (Feb 22, 2004)

Maybe see how much they would cost to be made with a stronger glass material. Maybe something along the lines of pyrex.

Matt


----------



## John P. (Apr 10, 2004)

George Willms said:


> Same here.


Works for Amano-san:









Thus, it works for me!


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 5, 2003)

She uses "Duran Tubing 16mm OD x 2.5 mm wall. It is also a better quality glass."

Amano uses 1.7mm (I think, from what I've read), so I purposely made it thicker so it would be less delicate. Its pretty sturdy, but yeah you have to be careful with it. Intake prototype was ordered today. Will post pics when they arrive.


----------



## Vinlo (Mar 29, 2003)

What is the benefit of using the lilly pipes? Better circulation? Not as visible? I have notice them in Amano tanks before but never knew what they were called? Thanks for any info.


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

That is very interesting, I don't understand the need for an energy dissipator though, I'd want a straight pipe entering the aquarium at least 1 inch below the water line and pointing down at 15° angle for a shallow tank (12 inches) and stepping down 5° for each 4 inches of added height so a 24 inch tank would have a 30° bend. I think the energy dissipator takes away from a current that helps plants obtain CO2 and, for some plants, nutrients. 

The above is just a personal observation, it's easy to sit back and critique, it's hard to do the work and make something usefull, keep up the good work, I think you'll have a nice product regardless of armchair developers like me.


----------



## corigan (Feb 22, 2004)

IUnknown said:


> She uses "Duran Tubing 16mm OD x 2.5 mm wall. It is also a better quality glass."


 I don't know much about duran tubing, but wall glass is very solid. 

Matt


----------



## aychamo (Jun 27, 2004)

Arghh I want one of these glass lily pipes and intakes!


----------



## aychamo (Jun 27, 2004)

Any Updates?


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 5, 2003)

"energy dissipator though"

Which part is that? If you mean the dome, I think it is more for looks. The stream doesn't seem like its affected. I did ask her to make sure the output was at angle. The prototypes are still being revised, so any input from you guys will only help to make the product better. I pretty much copied the angles from the pictures.

Updates: The intake pipe was ordered last week and I should get it at the end of this week. I will post picture of the intake pipe when I get it. I found a good clear suction cup bulk provider, and they are sending me samples so I can decide which one I want to get. I also found a good place to get clear tubing. Hopefully I can get the kits completed and ready to sell sometime in august.


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

IUnknown said:


> "energy dissipator though"
> 
> Which part is that? If you mean the dome, I think it is more for looks. The stream doesn't seem like its affected. I did ask her to make sure the output was at angle. The prototypes are still being revised, so any input from you guys will only help to make the product better. I pretty much copied the angles from the pictures.


 Yes, I was talking about the part that gives it it's name of 'lily pipe'. The intention of that design is to reduce (gentle) the outflow current so you get less of a 'jet' effect. In a biger or deeper tank I'd want the jet effect so that the current didn't dissipate entirely without reaching every section of the tank. But, like I said, that was just my armchair developer suggestion, the gentle current is great for a smaller tank.


----------



## csfish (Sep 29, 2003)

When you look at the picture on John P's post (#11) and the rest of Amano's tanks, especially the long ones, at this site http://www.aquaticquotient.com/phpbb2/viewtopic.php?t=18897
the plants seem to do particularly well with this "lily" shaped outlet. Having both inlet and outlet on just one end of each tank must provide adequate circulation for even the bigger tanks.


----------



## aychamo (Jun 27, 2004)

So you would put the lily pipe on one side, and the intake on the other? Or both on the same side? Man.. I can't wait to get the pair of these. ... Argh!


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 5, 2003)

The intake pipe came in the mail today. It was a little long, so I reduced the size for the production order. The production order should start next week.


----------



## aychamo (Jun 27, 2004)

Hey!

Do you know how long the turn around will be until you can start selling these? And do you have an approx price for both pipes?

And what size hoses?


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 5, 2003)

I am trying to get them finished by the 7th of august. The kits should be around 60-70$ and will include the intake and outlet pipes, clear suction cups and 7' of clear tubing. They will fit 16mm(5/8") hose sizes. Eventaully I would like to start making these myself, so the price will come down.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 5, 2003)

> So you would put the lily pipe on one side, and the intake on the other? Or both on the same side?


Both on the same side. At the San Francisco Bay Area Aquatic Plant Society
meeting last weekend, a lot of people wanted a glass spray bar so that you could place them at opposite sides of the tank, so I am going to look into that in the future.

I was told that they would start on my order this weekend. Suction cups are in the mail and I found a wholesale dealer for Co2 resistant clear tubing.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 5, 2003)

I got the order in the mail last night. The outlet pipes were made incorrectly, so I need to redo them. The kits are going to be $70 for the intake and outlet pipes, suction cups and 7' of tubing. I think its going to be another couple of weeks for the next order, they seem busy with other orders.

The 5/8 intake pipe,

















The outlet pipe that was made with a 2.5" cup by mistake,









What the corrected outlet should look like,


----------



## aychamo (Jun 27, 2004)

They are looking good! 

You have a PM.


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

That 2.5 inch cup looks fine to me, even though I'd want the jet return I mentioned before. :wink: If you haven't sent them back yet I'd test one if I were you, I think it would be fully functional for a bigger tank. That way you get to keep the good will of your 'contractor' too.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

These look great and I really admire the initiative that went into the entire project!

I myself an _WAY_ to rough for such a wonderful piece of equipment! :icon_redf 

How durable are they??

Mike


----------



## fedge (Mar 4, 2004)

I think that if you "dipped" the tube (not the part that is in the water) in that rubber coating like they have on some tools that it may stand up to chips and nics better.


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

That's one sweet looking endeavor you've gotten yourself into there. Just let us know when it's ready roud: .


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 5, 2003)

My order gets shipped next Tuesday. I should get them toward the end of the week. I will post pictures and start taking orders when I get them :wink: .

Mike, The thickness on the glass on the 5/8 pipes is pretty thick. You still need to handle them carefully.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Very cool!

Kudos on your initiative and industriousness! roud: 

Mike


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 5, 2003)

Order is ready. Info in the For sale forum,
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=89160#post89160


----------



## TheSmJ (Sep 4, 2004)

Could someone please fill in a total planted tank n00b and tell me what these things are for?

THey must be useful if so many of you are intrested....


----------



## Laith (Jul 7, 2004)

They replace the cannister filter's input and output tubes in the aquarium.

Being made of glass, they are much less visible than the usual green plastic tubes that come with cannister filters...


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

*Late report, better late than never though...*

Hey folks, sorry that I never saw this thread until now. But "better late than never"...

I was lucky enough to get a pair of these lillies from IUnknown a number of months ago (5 or 6 maybe) and I LOVE them. They are great.

Fragile? NO, not unless you dive into your tank with a crescent wrench.

Visible? Only barely! As an Ehiem pimp (dubious number 99!) I can tell you
that this is MUCH better than that green tubing hanging into your tank!

And with a little Ecco canister that pretty much blows WAY too much water around my 20g, the flow is made much more calm while sustaining the same level of circulation. I'm certain that these lilies are responsible for an algae reduction in my tank.

My hat's off to IUnknown on having some _excellent _ equipment made!


----------



## Ahkuma (Dec 5, 2004)

Do you have any more of these for sale?


----------

